# Northern Iowa 12/19/08 Snow Storm Vids n Pics



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

OK, let me first off apologize for every vid. after first or second vid. My bulky gloves must have at some point switched my recording more from standard to compact, which is a lesser quality picture and sound. Once again i apologize

Anyway, We got 8.5" of snow and i have PLENTY of vids. for you to all watch. So sit back, grab some popcorn and your fav. cold one cuz we got some vids to watch!!!!!


























Heres pics my mom took of me doing our front sidewalk





































And for all you guys likin the sound of a diesel truck.....heres 5 more vids for yall. I actually went to our local Best Buy and bought the same digital camera mount GV has that attaches to your windshield via a suction cup and you screw your camera onto the top of the mount. I have since found a better way to mount the camera on the mount so its not so bouncy and stomach turnin going down the road. Only issue i have with the mount now is the stupid metal "ball and socket" wont lock tight enough to hold camera upright s youll see in vids.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice, thanks for posting.....


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

no prob. sorry i couldnt get the videos to embed for easier viewing.


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

Do you have a plow or not i cant tell


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

no plow yet, only a snowblower

also, anyone here know how to embed videos? I guess i cant do much about it now as i cant edit my thread anymore???


----------

